# Getting a horse to stand quietly while hitched



## mydaddysjag (Jun 11, 2010)

I have been having some issues having my horse stand quietly while he is harnessed and hitched to the cart. The horse was professionally trained, and is a finished driving horse, so I think this is something that I caused. Once harnessed, he wants to go, and he will dance a little if you ask him to stand. We currently have to have someone head him while we get in the cart, because he wont stand quietly. When asking him to whoa and stand while hitched, he normally will dance then too, unless he is tired. I realize that this is a safety issue, and also a very basic beginning step that needs dealt with immediately. He stands completely quiet when just in his halter, and also will stand quiet when being ground driven. It seems it's only when being hitched, and while hitched that he wont stand. This isn't a horse thats being overly dangerous, rearing, taking off, etc. just "dancing" a little instead of standing quiet. We need to get this solved asap so Im able to harness and hitch myself, and also so he will stand quiet in a lineup at shows. He's almost to the point that we could take him to local open shows, if we could just get him to stand quiet.

Any advice or pointers are appreciated.


----------



## Kendra (Jun 11, 2010)

First, if I had a horse that wouldn't stand the first thing I would do is not ask him to stand until near the end of his exercise, when he's worn off some energy and is ready for bit of a break. Start by making it easy for him to do what you want. Once you have him standing quietly at that point start asking him earlier when he still has more energy.

When you do ask him to stand, don't try to get him to stand for a long time. Tell him whoa, wait until he stands, and then make sure YOU are the one who decides that he's going to move off. If that means that he stands for only 2 seconds, that's okay at first, just make sure it was your idea, not his. Be very concious of him, and when you see him tensing to move, make that the moment you tell him to.

I would also make sure that you are insisting that he stand for everything else you do with him. In hand work, grooming, harnessing, hooking, everything. Maybe he's getting away with it somewhere else without you even realizing it and thinks that the 'standing still' rule is up for interpretation everywhere.

When my mare was green she went through a phase where she thought standing still was for losers, only it sounds like she was a little more violent in her opinions than your boy is. I took her back to the longlines, made it safe for me (and her) to insist that she stand, to show her that it didn't matter what theatrics she tried it wasn't going to do her any good, and she's never had any issues since.

Good luck with him!


----------



## Sandee (Jun 11, 2010)

I second Kendra. You may have to go all the way back to halter and lead. Since he's standing in the halter for you try bringing the cart up close to him. Does it make any noise? If so try to lock down everything that squeeks, rattles etc. (just guessing at the problem here)

If having the cart up close in halter doesn't bother him, then try working him in the long lines -which you say is no problem- and then bringing up the cart.

You have to go back to where he works properly and take baby steps forward to find the problem before you can "fix" it.


----------



## susanne (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't know if this would fall under "best practices," but it works for us.

Because most of our arena (make that corral) work is done without assistance, I face him toward a fence or shed wall while harnessing and hitching. The only way he can move is to back (ok, I guess he could move to the side, but he doesn't), and it's much easier to stand still. Now, wherever we hitch, he stands still.

Nothing like a little accidental training...


----------



## Jill (Jun 12, 2010)

My driving horses do stand good. That's something my trainer(s) saw to.

However, my first riding horse used to not stand still when I would tack him up. I was honestly scared of him yet pinch myself happy to own a horse for the first few years with him, but after I got with a good riding instructor she saw the dynamic and helped me.

The first thing was making Sky stand still next to me when I wanted to handle him and not invade my space. Then was to stand still for mounting, and then to stand still for tacking up. All of his knocking me when I handled him and moving when I was tacking him up (or just as I tried to mount) had made me get afraid of riding him for years (I was a wimp).

Basically all I did for the standing still to mount and standing still to tack up is when he would move, I would say "whoa" in a stern voice and make him back up to essentially re-trace his steps. He hated that (I think most horses do) and it really only took a couple sessions (smart horse, Arab x qh).

As smart as most minis are, I think once you decide how to teach him to stand still to be harnessed and to not walk on until you are ready, he will catch on real fast. It's just about consistency.

Good luck!


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 12, 2010)

The solution is more basic than you think it is. I had this same issue a couple of years ago and asked Jeff Morse, a professional Morgan driving trainer. He said it's not just about standing still and stopping movement, but actually putting them back to where you put them in the first place. This needs to happen with EVERYTHING that is done with the horse, leading, bathing, harnessing, putting to, etc. Think, "I put you here, this is where I want you to stay." Eventually, they figure out that it is easier to stand than to be pushed back into position. And Stand means "don't move a muscle". You can't pick your battles, you have to address everytime he moves a foot anywhere. He needs to understand that YOU are the decision-maker, and he is labor. Right now, those roles have been reversed, and that is why you are having issues.

I recently was working with a mare that continually pushed my buttons in regards to moving. I put her back and put her back day after day until my patience ran out. Then I went balistic on her. Funny thing, she figured out who management is!




Stood great after that. (I don't think that Jeff Morse advocates running out of patience, that's just me.



)

Myrna


----------



## ruffian (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a little different perspective than others on here I guess. I just got a gelding that "danced" when harnessed. This is what I did -- When I harnessed him, he stood in the cross ties for 20-30 minutes. He could dance all he wanted. Then when I hooked him, A quick tug on the reins would stop his dancing. Or on the overcheck. Once he stopped, he stood. I did this for several days before getting in the cart. I'd make him stand for minutes - up to 4-5 or as long as I could stand!! I did have a header the first few times I got in the cart. Once in the cart, we stood. I did not immediately drive off. We did a few circles and back ups (his idea not mine!) until he figured out he could just stand still and it would be easier. Then after driving he got tied to the fence wall still hooked - I stayed within 10 feet at all times - for another half hour. He will now stand quietly when getting harnessed, hooked and when I am in the cart.



We take off when I say we take off


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 13, 2010)

I think I see this more from Ruffian's perspective too. It sounds to me like he just can't wait to get moving in that cart!!! If he stands fine in just his halter, and at other times, I would do what Ruffian suggested or perhaps even drive him at a WALK for 5 minutes or so, then make him stand. Anything except what HE wants to do, which is GO. Of course, I don't have first hand experience with one like this as mine need encouragement to go! But I also harness and hook with them tied to a fence, and they do stand still.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a related problem with Dusty. He stands perfectly for harnessing--I could probably do him out in a pasture. And he's fine for his preliminary stretching excercises. But as soon as he knows it's time to move he can't stand still. Since I work by myself, this certainly needs to be addressed!

When I get home from the drive you'd think he would be too tired to be silly, but he thinks he should walk right up to the halter area and quit. I make him drive around some obstacles and do some circles. He resists me here. I am hoping consistancy--and maturity--will prevail eventually.

I will work on the training tip of making him be where I want him-- consistantly. Thanks for bringing up this topic.

I've decided he is not ready for a show this summer. I hope you can get your boy ready for the ring in time.


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 14, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> When I get home from the drive you'd think he would be too tired to be silly, but he thinks he should walk right up to the halter area and quit. I make him drive around some obstacles and do some circles. *He resists me here.* I am hoping consistancy--and maturity--will prevail eventually.
> 
> I will work on the training tip of *making him be where I want him-- consistantly*. Thanks for bringing up this topic.


Sounds like a good plan. Once he figures out that YOU are in charge and get to make the decisions, then you both will have a more happy driving experience all around!



Cutting horses get to make decisions on their own, but not driving horses!

Myrna


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 14, 2010)

> he thinks he should walk right up to the halter area and quit.


Thing to do is to not have a "halter area", and just stop and unhitch where and when YOU choose, whether in the middle of the ring, or anywhere on the rail.

A driving horse's most important "gait" is the whoa/stand. Any horse I have ever trained, until it can perform that most basic command, doesn't get hitched till it does. When I hitch, it could be on the rail, or the middle of the ring...and that goes for the end of the drive as well. When my horses have their bridle on, they do nothing unless I ask it of them. I can whoa, unhitch, and take the cart away to the other end of the ring, and that horse will stand "tied by it's brain" in the middle of the ring.

The "secret", thorough groundwork, time...and NO SHORTCUTS.


----------



## Ferrah (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with most everything everyone has said, I have tried a few of those strategies myself and they do work. I just have one thing to add. Before you start, make sure there is nothing about your harness or cart that could be pinching or causing pressure anywhere. Make sure your cart is correctly balanced. If there is anything about the cart or harness that is causing discomfort he might be dancing in anticipation of that discomfort. Just a thought!


----------



## 4headleys (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe a lot of it stems from the fact that they have little patience. Midas for one does not like to stand still for very long. I took him to his first show this past weekend and we placed 4th out of 10 horses in reinsmanship driving. We didn't place in the pleasure class but when it came to lining up...he stood like an angel even though the horse beside him was dancing all around.

I thought for sure that he would have a hard time standing because he really does not like waiting for anything. At the begining of our workout at home I don't ask him to stand for very long after he has been hitched. If he wants to go to work, then we go to work. I change up our driving to include the different transitions and I don't ask for the same thing all of the time. We may go with working trot then to the walk or the easy trot. I ask for a lot of transitions including whoa which I follow up with the command to "Stand". I back him up when he does not listen to the stand command. (I do this with my riding horses as well.) Eventually they catch on to the idea that if they don't whoa and stand when I ask, then they are going to have to back up and work even harder. After a while, when I say whoa and stand they stop and stand until I ask for the next transition.

Don't know if that helps, but it is what has worked for me.


----------



## Reble (Jun 23, 2010)

We train ours by standing at the door to go into barn to be fed! This is where they will try anything to go in for their food. Patients is the key...

A few minutes and add more time.

Than with harness on, and than cart!!!!

Never will I get into a cart with a horse dancing or moving, very unsafe, all our driving and riding horses have learned this and stay untill we give the command to walk





Just keep enforcing the command stand, start slow and work every day, always using praise.


----------

